# CAM Timing Bowtech Insanity CPX



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

Are you saying that top and bottom stops aren't hitting simultaneously? Or that the cable isn't between the timing dots on the cams?


----------



## Sunroper (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes. Multiple attempts with both cables and can only get within 1/16th of both draw stops making contact simultaneously.

Not worried about the dots.


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

My knowledge is too limited to help you. Ha! Would tightening or loosening limb bolts have a subtle change? Or maybe half a yoke twist on both sides on the cam that's late. Maybe won't change the cam lean, but shorten the cable less than an actual half cable twist.


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

I meant are top and bottom limb bolts equal?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

have you tried twisting/untwisting from the legs of the buss ????? bet you can get smaller movement there, adjust the Y part of buss

your cables have to be twisted up ALOT...?


----------



## Sunroper (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes. Twisted, untwisted... twisted, untwisted and just missing the mark.

Curious about your next point in regards to Y cables being twisted a lot. I shoot with America's Best Bowstrings and they seem slightly long resulting in the need to twist a lot to achieve timing.

How would too many twists impact the 1/16th of the mark?

Mahalo for the assist.


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

Hey dude! I just went thru tuning my insanity with a lot of help from other people. Twisting bottom cable changes top cam timing. Twisting top cable changes bottom cam timing. 
What dwagoner and I both said was try twisting the yokes/split buss cables equally on both sides of the cam that is late. Maybe the split buss twist would end up shortening the cable length less than a cable twist.
Then once your timing is correct, you would adjust split buss for cam lean. 
Which cam is the one that is late?


----------



## Sunroper (Feb 10, 2013)

If I were to loosen a limb bolt...would I make a slight adjustment to one limb in the same fashion I would a buss cable to clean up the 1/16th? Seems like the logical next step. I meant limb adjustment in my original post and not tiller. I have tiller on the money.


----------



## Sunroper (Feb 10, 2013)

Top draw stop is showing up to the party late.

Your recommendation makes perfect sense. I will make equal twists on the yokes and see if I can't gain the 1/16th. Should not impact tiller.

I believe it will solve the issue. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

Sunroper said:


> If I were to loosen a limb bolt...would I make a slight adjustment to one limb in the same fashion I would a buss cable to clean up the 1/16th? Seems like the logical next step. I meant limb adjustment in my original post and not tiller. I have tiller on the money.


I only meant to check and see that both limbs are equally tightened. So if they aren't tightened all the the way down, then I would say to tighten them and then make sure you back them out/loosen them equally.


----------



## Sunroper (Feb 10, 2013)

Berdo & dwagoner....sometimes it takes more than one brain to bring things into perspective.

I should have seen the yokes as the issue. 

Resolved the issue of too many twist up the yoke by adding twist to the yoke. This also succeeded in bringing in my axle to axle which was slightly off the mark.

The draw stops are arriving at the party at the same time. Will now check tiller and paper tune. I will have to give up on shooting pineapples at 60 yards and up my game to papayas!

Thanks again for the assist.


----------



## Berdo (Dec 21, 2013)

If my brain is one of them, then a second brain would definitely help. Haha!
Glad to hear it!!!!!


----------

